
Why do U.S. schoolchildren underperform academically? - hhs
https://www.latimes.com/opinion/story/2019-12-27/why-do-u-s-schoolchildren-underperform-academically-compared-to-students-in-other-countries
======
Bostonian
The editorial ignores race, but the U.S. has a different racial mix than many
of the countries it is compared with, and racial disparities in academic
achievement are large and intractable. From Steve Sailer
[https://www.unz.com/isteve/the-new-2018-pisa-school-test-
sco...](https://www.unz.com/isteve/the-new-2018-pisa-school-test-scores-usa-
usa/) :

"[E]ach race within the U.S. [does well] compared to the rest of the world.

For example, the mean score on the three parts of the test — reading, math,
and science — for U.S. Asians was 549, which would make them the third highest
scoring place in the world, behind only the utopian city-state of Singapore
and four rich cities in mainland China. (Scores are on an SAT-like 200 to 800
scale with 500 supposed to be the rich, or OECD, country mean, although the
OECD mean was 488.)

At 521, U.S. whites outscored all countries founded by whites (light blue
bars) except Estonia. American whites edged Japan and South Korea by one
point, which isn’t shabby."

